# Presidential Reserve



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi, we are in the process of negotiating a move to presidential reserve. There is little to no info online from current owners.  I’m curious if there are presidential reserve owners who will give an honest review of the program and their experience with it - any perks or benefits you love?


----------



## 55plus (Dec 18, 2020)

Don’t do it if it’s through the developer. Look at resale options on this (TUG) website and eBay where you can buy practically the same thing for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

55plus said:


> Don’t do it if it’s through the developer. Look at resale options on this (TUG) website and eBay where you can buy practically the same thing for pennies on the dollar.


Im actually just look for info about the program not advice on how or whether to purchase. (As an aside, if you can find resale presidential reserve that gives all the perks please give me links - as far as I can tell it doesn't exist as Wyndham has buyers on a waiting list for this program, again not advice, just links to the reputable resale) thanks for replying.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 18, 2020)

When you say, “move to presidential reserve,” do you already own with Wyndham? If so, how many points and are they developer points?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 18, 2020)

It does exist, I can assure you, it is just that you can't log into Club Wyndham unless you are currently an owner.  If you are a current owner you can find this information online. 

It is an ownership type within Wyndham, other types are Margaritaville, Club Wyndham Access and Club Wyndham Select.  The first two have some special perks and some inventory access that they received before the other types of membership.

OWNERSHIP TYPES
*Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve*
Turn your vacations into exceptional experiences — and enjoy the finer things in life — with Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve. This exclusive membership offers access to luxurious Presidential Reserve suites at participating resorts. Plus, the option to take advantage of special fee-based resort services and exclusive reservation and vacation benefits.
Presidential Reserve is available to Club Wyndham owners who have purchased a minimum of 1,000,000 Club Wyndham points in a Presidential Reserve suite(s). Presidential Reserve members automatically achieve VIP by Wyndham Founders status in Club Wyndham and all the rewards and additional benefits that come with it.
Members own a deeded interest in a Presidential Reserve suite at a specific Presidential Reserve resort. Along with high-end experiences in upscale Presidential Reserve suites, Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve members enjoy a host of exclusive benefits like:
*Guaranteed Access*

Guaranteed access to available Presidential Reserve suites at Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve resorts when you book during your Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) window, 14 to 12 months in advance of your check-in date at your “home” resort.
*Exclusive Access*

Exclusive access to available Presidential Reserve suites from 12 to 10 months in advance of your check-in date at all Presidential Reserve resorts.
*Privileged Reserve Period*

Up to 75% of unreserved Presidential Reserve suites will be held for Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve members to access, 10 to one month(s) prior to your check-in date.
*The Registry Collection®*

_The Registry Collection®_ is an exclusive exchange benefit for Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve members that is offered in addition to membership in the Worldwide External Exchange company (RCI) that is part of your Club Wyndham Plus membership.





As a Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve member, you’ll receive these benefits when staying at a Presidential Reserve resort:

Presidential Arrival – intentional touches designed to delight your senses from the moment you step inside your suite, from dimmed lighting and soothing music, to premium snacks and upgraded bath amenities.
Special On-Site Amenities – fee-based services to customize and complement your vacation, like Housekeeping on Demand, an in-room personal chef, and pre-stocked groceries.
Resort-Specific Services – special services, available for a fee, that take advantage of opportunities in the local area to help elevate your stay from pleasant to Presidential.
*Important Information:*

Only points associated with ownership interests purchased directly from Club Wyndham or its affiliates are eligible for full Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve benefits.
At this time, Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve is offered in limited availability at select locations.
Benefits and services may vary at each Presidential Reserve resort and may be subject to change without notice or require an additional fee for use.
The following contract types are included within the Club Wyndham program:

PIC Plus Contract
PIC Express Contract
Bonus Points Contract
Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve operates within the Club Wyndham Plus program and offers you access to all of the benefits associated with the program.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

I have access to all of that as we are owners. - i’m looking for the personal inside info that owners have- apart from a few threads about the truthfulness of salespeople I see no testimonials or downsides or benefits posted.

Also there is apparently a presidential only website...?


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

55plus said:


> When you say, “move to presidential reserve,” do you already own with Wyndham? If so, how many points and are they developer points?


Yes, we are founders level.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 18, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> I have access to all of that as we are owners. - i’m looking for the personal inside info that owners have- apart from a few threads about the truthfulness of salespeople I see no testimonials or downsides or benefits posted.
> 
> Also there is apparently a presidential only website...?



Never heard of a separate website.  But then again I am not PR.  There are other here that are PR who can comment.


----------



## rpeacock (Dec 18, 2020)

If I understand your responses, you're already Founders Level.
I am a long time PR owner. What perks are you thinking that PR folks receive that are not available for you?
I understand the PR program quite well. Happy to help you sort out your options. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

peacockdesignsinc said:


> If I understand your responses, you're already Founders Level.
> I am a long time PR owner. What perks are you thinking that PR folks receive that are not available for you?
> I understand the PR program quite well. Happy to help you sort out your options.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Mostly I’m looking to hear how the program works, what onsite amenities there are, how much they cost (or if they are part of the program) and if they are worth it. Also how about the registry collection and TPI - worth it? Waste of time? Anything that you get that isn't advertised? From what I hear no one is unsatisfied with the perks, and with the lack of complaints online I’m inclined to believe that. Basically I’m just looking for the inside info.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 18, 2020)

It is not advertised, but based on some conversations here on TUG, where we talked about what a PR person could see versus what a Platinum VIP was seeing, they have better upgrade paths. Since upgrade paths aren't published to begin with, and as we've seen with the advent of Voyager, they can be changed and still are not documented, I'm not sure how much you would value that in your decision. I for one am green with envy and would certainly consider upgrading to PR if the price was right. 

My understanding also is that if you purchase a Presidential Reserve account resale, most of the PR benefits transfer. It's not all of them, and I don't recall what doesn't (sorry, hopefully someone more knowledgable can chime in). As a Founder, if I saw the opportunity to purchase a PR account resale at a decent price (with good MF), I would strongly consider it.  I don't know what it costs to purchase PR from Wyndham versus resale, it would be nice to see some numbers. One downside to my suggestion of purchasing a PR account resale is you'd then have an additional 1M points, in additional to your existing Founders account.  That right there may be a reason not to go the resale route.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 18, 2020)

Perks, just like benefits can be eliminated by Wyndham at a whim for no reason at all anytime. They are able to do this because it’s written into their policy.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 18, 2020)

Sandi Bo makes a good point.  Depending on the number of people listed as owners and how you book reservations, there may be a limit on the number of points you can use.


----------



## rpeacock (Dec 18, 2020)

Here is an example of our use of PR:

As PR owners at a specific resort that has PR units we are able to take advantage of the unit mixes that the resort can offer. 

Location and time of year are critical in making use of our PR advantages.

We typically travel south for the first 6 weeks of the year. Outside the 60 day discount time frame we are able to reserve studios at very low points.

Once we are in the discount period we get upgraded to the 2BR PR. Wyndham is required to reserve 75% of the PR units until 30 days to start of reservation. This specific requirement, almost always, leaves these 2BR PR units available for upgrade.

This is why we are deeded at this specific resort. YMMV. Yes, the perks are nice but if you are purchasing PR, resale or developer, for the perks, the cost of those perks cost several hundred $ in extra program fees.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Dec 18, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> Mostly I’m looking to hear how the program works, what onsite amenities there are, how much they cost (or if they are part of the program) and if they are worth it. Also how about the registry collection and TPI - worth it? Waste of time? Anything that you get that isn't advertised? From what I hear no one is unsatisfied with the perks, and with the lack of complaints online I’m inclined to believe that. Basically I’m just looking for the inside info.



You'll not hear me complain about the perks of PresRes ownership except when perks are removed as they were in 2017.  (I don't want to argue about the difference between a perk and a loophole.)

We got to PR ownership incrementally in three or four steps.  We didn't pay cash but never had a loan balance for very long and not with Wyndham (Navy Federal CU is good like that).  Working the PR ownership is different and more time consuming than it used to be but otherwise, it's working pretty well for us.

Would I do it if I was starting from scratch?  No, but there's a point where it may be a good move depending on the current ownership.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> It is not advertised, but based on some conversations here on TUG, where we talked about what a PR person could see versus what a Platinum VIP was seeing, they have better upgrade paths. Since upgrade paths aren't published to begin with, and as we've seen with the advent of Voyager, they can be changed and still are not documented, I'm not sure how much you would value that in your decision. I for one am green with envy and would certainly consider upgrading to PR if the price was right.
> 
> My understanding also is that if you purchase a Presidential Reserve account resale, most of the PR benefits transfer. It's not all of them, and I don't recall what doesn't (sorry, hopefully someone more knowledgable can chime in). As a Founder, if I saw the opportunity to purchase a PR account resale at a decent price (with good MF), I would strongly consider it.  I don't know what it costs to purchase PR from Wyndham versus resale, it would be nice to see some numbers. One downside to my suggestion of purchasing a PR account resale is you'd then have an additional 1M points, in additional to your existing Founders account.  That right there may be a reason not to go the resale route.


We have a boatload of points- as in so many we have debated dumping some due to MF. It looks like we are upgrading - most of this research is to level my expectations. Having lots of Hawaii points is important to us and if we played our cards right we could get between 6 and 10 weeks each year right now. Hoping PR gives us more options and amenities.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

peacockdesignsinc said:


> Here is an example of our use of PR:
> 
> As PR owners at a specific resort that has PR units we are able to take advantage of the unit mixes that the resort can offer.
> 
> ...


Yeah- I get that price to perk problem. My hope is we will start spending months per year on vacation in the next 5-10 years, and at the same time will have adult children to offer vacation to, so upgrading while we have the ability to do so makes sense to us. For me though, the perks are a nice bonus. Was thinking of what we spent eating out with friends while in Hawaii and with the perk of in room chef could have had as good a meal for less. Those kind of perks could come in handy but wouldn't upgrade just for them.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

chapjim said:


> You'll not hear me complain about the perks of PresRes ownership except when perks are removed as they were in 2017.  (I don't want to argue about the difference between a perk and a loophole.)
> 
> We got to PR ownership incrementally in three or four steps.  We didn't pay cash but never had a loan balance for very long and not with Wyndham (Navy Federal CU is good like that).  Working the PR ownership is different and more time consuming than it used to be but otherwise, it's working pretty well for us.
> 
> Would I do it if I was starting from scratch?  No, but there's a point where it may be a good move depending on the current ownership.


We managed a unique path as well- what are the perks you use most or enjoy the most?


----------



## Pathways (Dec 18, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> Was thinking of what we spent eating out with friends while in Hawaii and with the perk of in room chef could have had as good a meal for less



I haven't run into anyone who actually used this 'benefit'.  Any idea of the cost? I find it hard to believe it would give you a 'meal for less"


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 18, 2020)

Pathways said:


> I haven't run into anyone who actually used this 'benefit'.  Any idea of the cost? I find it hard to believe it would give you a 'meal for less"


You have to know how much we spent on the meal to make it less, lol! Apparently the ‘cost’ is essentially a tip- its subsidized. I want to say $175 for the day? Can’t remember for sure what was said. Not hard for us to spend 300 or more when out with these friends.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 18, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> You have to know how much we spent on the meal to make it less, lol! Apparently the ‘cost’ is essentially a tip- its subsidized. I want to say $175 for the day? Can’t remember for sure what was said. Not hard for us to spend 300 or more when out with these friends.




*In-room personal chef* - If you would like to have a private chef prepare a meal in your suite for any occasion, Resort Management staff will be happy to coordinate. We ask that you please request this service at least 48 hours prior to when you would like the meal prepared. Resort Management will work with you and the chef to finalize all of your meal options and arrangements. The cost for this service, along with a service fee, will be billed to your suite. Once the staff obtains a chef, you will work directly with the chef to finalize all your meal details and other arrangements. Prices vary according to the nature of your request.


I heard the 'service fee' was substantial. (and that is just the fee to the resort for putting it together).  Then you have the cost of the chef (Labor) and all the food and 'other arrangements'.  And of course, the tip to the chef!!

If you consider all of that 'essentially a tip', well, we are in different worlds! I still can't fathom that all those costs would be less than a meal out. It would, however, be quite impressive.

OTOH, anyone staying in a timeshare with a kitchen can do the same thing - hire a local chef and 'work directly' with them to create an impressive meal.  No PR needed! Then you might really save vs. that expensive meal out you are describing.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 19, 2020)

Do you want to book PR units at PR resorts in the ARP window? 14-12 at home resort, 12-10 at other PR resorts. If you do then PR will work for you. If not, points are points at 10 months out just like other points. So the difference would be to get robes, chocolates, better soaps, Starbucks coffee, and the occassional amenity. So that perk alone is not worth an upgrade to PR in actuality. And that perk only applies to the PR resorts. As far at Registry Collection, I have it through my DVC RCI account. I saw one Wyndham property and it would have cost so much more than our full price points for that resort. 

Since you are already Founder's, there isn't much that you are missing for the price tag that will come along with it.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2020)

Pathways said:


> *In-room personal chef* - If you would like to have a private chef prepare a meal in your suite for any occasion, Resort Management staff will be happy to coordinate. We ask that you please request this service at least 48 hours prior to when you would like the meal prepared. Resort Management will work with you and the chef to finalize all of your meal options and arrangements. The cost for this service, along with a service fee, will be billed to your suite. Once the staff obtains a chef, you will work directly with the chef to finalize all your meal details and other arrangements. Prices vary according to the nature of your request.
> 
> 
> I heard the 'service fee' was substantial. (and that is just the fee to the resort for putting it together).  Then you have the cost of the chef (Labor) and all the food and 'other arrangements'.  And of course, the tip to the chef!!
> ...



Booking your own chef seems like a much better use of resources than going through Wyndham to book a chef.  I just might have to try that sometime, though we're more likely to just make our own meals.



bendadin said:


> .... As far at Registry Collection, I have it through my DVC RCI account. I saw one Wyndham property and it would have cost so much more than our full price points for that resort.
> 
> Since you are already Founder's, there isn't much that you are missing for the price tag that will come along with it.



We have Registry through our Vidanta ownership, but are likely to just let it lapse at the end of this year.  There are some great resorts available through there, but similar options are available through other exchange systems at a lower cost.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 19, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> Yeah- I get that price to perk problem. My hope is we will start spending months per year on vacation in the next 5-10 years, and at the same time will have adult children to offer vacation to, so upgrading while we have the ability to do so makes sense to us. For me though, the perks are a nice bonus. Was thinking of what we spent eating out with friends while in Hawaii and with the perk of in room chef could have had as good a meal for less. Those kind of perks could come in handy but wouldn't upgrade just for them.


We spend five to six months a year in Florida during the winter months. We are VIPP and are able to book the entire time at 50% points discount with unit upgrades by being flexible. And, we have points left over for some summer travel. We’ve retired and have been doing this for the last 10 years. My point is, you don’t need a lot of points if you travel in the winter. 

Question to PR owners, how often are point discounts available for PR units? Being that there are a limited number of PR units, isn’t it more difficult to reserve a PR unit vs. a regular unit at a points discount.


----------



## jwalk03 (Dec 19, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> You have to know how much we spent on the meal to make it less, lol! Apparently the ‘cost’ is essentially a tip- its subsidized. I want to say $175 for the day? Can’t remember for sure what was said. Not hard for us to spend 300 or more when out with these friends.



It will cost a lot more than just a tip for the chef.  Don't believe the sales lies, they were feeding you to convince you to upgrade.  You will be disappointed.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 19, 2020)

Unless your goal is to be able to stay in the PR units at the limited number of PR resorts I would never recommend spending the money. There are currently only 18 PR resorts. If you look at the list of PR resorts on the website Glacier Canyon is still listed. It hasn't been a PR resort for a year now. Don't be swayed by the PR perks for PR owners staying in a PR unit. They make it sound much better than it is. At some resorts, it's a joke.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 19, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Do you want to book PR units at PR resorts in the ARP window? 14-12 at home resort, 12-10 at other PR resorts. If you do then PR will work for you. If not, points are points at 10 months out just like other points. So the difference would be to get robes, chocolates, better soaps, Starbucks coffee, and the occassional amenity. So that perk alone is not worth an upgrade to PR in actuality. And that perk only applies to the PR resorts. As far at Registry Collection, I have it through my DVC RCI account. I saw one Wyndham property and it would have cost so much more than our full price points for that resort.
> 
> Since you are already Founder's, there isn't much that you are missing for the price tag that will come along with it.


For registry collection we wouldn't be looking for wyndham properties, would be looking for ones we cant reserve in wyndham. How is registry collection? Have you used it? What’s the availability etc.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 19, 2020)

55plus said:


> We spend five to six months a year in Florida during the winter months. We are VIPP and are able to book the entire time at 50% points discount with unit upgrades by being flexible. And, we have points left over for some summer travel. We’ve retired and have been doing this for the last 10 years. My point is, you don’t need a lot of points if you travel in the winter.
> 
> Question to PR owners, how often are point discounts available for PR units? Being that there are a limited number of PR units, isn’t it more difficult to reserve a PR unit vs. a regular unit at a points discount.


Yes- though we won’t be retired and won’t have the the same flexibility. We’ll need more points than folks who are.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 19, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> Unless your goal is to be able to stay in the PR units at the limited number of PR resorts I would never recommend spending the money. There are currently only 18 PR resorts. If you look at the list of PR resorts on the website Glacier Canyon is still listed. It hasn't been a PR resort for a year now. Don't be swayed by the PR perks for PR owners staying in a PR unit. They make it sound much better than it is. At some resorts, it's a joke.


The perks aren't swaying - just looking to learn about them. For e.g. found great details about Smuggler’s notch but nothing about anywhere else.


----------



## Manzana (Dec 19, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> The perks aren't swaying - just looking to learn about them. For e.g. found great details about Smuggler’s notch but nothing about anywhere else.


Can you share the Smuggles Notch details


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 19, 2020)

Manzana said:


> Can you share the Smuggles Notch details











						Wyndham Presidential Reserve
					

Wyndham Presidential Reserve Exclusive Benefits Thank you for choosing Wyndham Vacation Resorts Smugglers' Notch Vermont® for your upcoming vacation.




					www.smuggs.com


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> For registry collection we wouldn't be looking for wyndham properties, would be looking for ones we cant reserve in wyndham. How is registry collection? Have you used it? What’s the availability etc.



You can look for yourself at the website; they post the current availability updated twice per day.  My membership is on the weeks side of Registry; similar to RCI there is also a points side and the availability is different.  Availability right now will be much greater than typical due to COVID, though.

As I've mentioned in some other threads, some of the higher-end resorts are shifting their bulk deposits from RCI/II/Registry to ThirdHome and other exchanges.  There used to be a fairly decent amount of 4 BR and 3 BR Loft Grand Luxxe Residence weeks going into Registry and II, but that's dried up due to Vidanta moving their bulk deposits and the relatively low number of owner deposits.  Happy to let you know what I've seen on the Registry weeks side if there are any resorts you're particularly interested in.  I do know that Wyndham limits certain resorts to access through Wyndham corporate accounts (e.g., the 2 BR weeks at Sirena del Mar are only accessible through the Wyndham RCI Portal, not through an individual RCI account), so there are likely some Registry ones that are only accessible through a Wyndham PR Registry account; I just don't have any experience with what ones those would be.  IMHO, you can get access to exchanges into equivalent or better resorts using independent exchanges rather than investing in a 1,000,000 point Wyndham PR addition to your holdings.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 19, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> The perks aren't swaying - just looking to learn about them. For e.g. found great details about Smuggler’s notch but nothing about anywhere else.



WBC. Lounge in Tower 6. Fancy coffee machine and a pool table. 
National Harbor--nothing
Panama City Beach--gift certificate to next door restaurant ($50) or two beach loungers and umbrella for two days
Clearwater--a couple of bottles of water and a candy bar
Midtown 45--lounge for breakfast, snacks daily, maybe only PR hours for the outdoor balcony
Great Smokies Lodge--gift bag with 2 ceramic mugs
Rio Mar-cabana with PR unit
Sundara--water and snack bars
Desert Blue-gift basket
Smuggler's Notch Daily amenity 1 per night
Emerald Grande amenity 1 per night


Maybe someone could verify these:
Avon
Park City
Bali Hai
St Thomas
Canterbury
Dye Villas
King Cotton


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 19, 2020)

St. Thomas was a few snacks.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 19, 2020)

bendadin said:


> WBC. Lounge in Tower 6. Fancy coffee machine and a pool table.
> National Harbor--nothing
> Panama City Beach--gift certificate to next door restaurant ($50) or two beach loungers and umbrella for two days
> Clearwater--a couple of bottles of water and a candy bar
> ...


Thanks- others were not kidding in that there were some poor ‘perks’. Waterbottles and a candy bar? I get better than that in Napa (and did even with only resale points).


----------



## Sonny Pham (Dec 19, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> Thanks- others were not kidding in that there were some poor ‘perks’. Waterbottles and a candy bar? I get better than that in Napa (and did even with only resale points).


Avon - $150 AMEX card per stay


----------



## jhoug (Dec 20, 2020)

Park city—varies.  sometimes gift basket or bag. sometimes $150 gift card to restaurant Powder at Waldorf across the street or $150 ski rental


----------



## dgalati (Dec 20, 2020)

jwalk03 said:


> It will cost a lot more than just a tip for the chef.  Don't believe the sales lies, they were feeding you to convince you to upgrade.  You will be disappointed.


Disappointed and a few dollars lighter.


----------



## Wyndhamgirl (Dec 23, 2020)

I‘m a PR owner and have been for about 10 years.  I see the future of PR very questionable!  I would not advise doing it.  We upgraded to PR because of the PR rooms at Emerald Grande.  in the past 1 1/2 years PR rooms at EG have been closed.  Different answers every time I ask.  They sit empty while I am in a nonPR room And unable to utilize any of the PR benefits!

Glacier Canyon is another resort that was PR and no longer is PR!  This was a great perk as I was able to upgrade easily and no longer able to upgrade to PR since these rooms are only presidential.  No longer get any of the PR perks either.  I think there are other resorts listed as PR but no longer have PR rooms available?  Seems like they are doing away with it?

Also you can only get the 13 month APR at your home resort and have to pay the full points.  No discount. I love discounts and prefer to use all my points in the 60 day window and now get 60 percent off.  All other non PR rooms you down to 9 or 10 months I believe.  You get much better apr with club access.  Wyndham can discontinue PR at any resort at anytime they want!  I see little benefit and feel I would be able to do the same with club access.

btw I have 2/1/2 million points with home resorts are Avon and Edisto.  We chose these due to lower maintenance fees.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 24, 2020)

Wyndhamgirl said:


> We upgraded to PR because of the PR rooms at Emerald Grande. in the past 1 1/2 years PR rooms at EG have been closed. Different answers every time I ask. They sit empty while I am in a nonPR room And unable to utilize any of the PR benefits!



The good news is that the PR units at Emerald Grande are expected to be open in April; possibly sooner.

Why didn't you get your PR benefits when you stayed at Emerald Grande? While PR units are down they're giving PR owners staying in the non PR units the PR benefits. We stayed there in August and again earlier this month and were given our choice of the PR benefits for every day of our stay.

DH thought I had to be wrong when I tried explaining to him where the PR units are located at Emerald Grande. On his way to the pool one morning on our stay earlier this month he saw one of the salesmen so asked him where the PR units are. Later DH and I went exploring. We had intended to just poke our heads in the door to the hallway but saw no one so we walked up and down the hallways to have a good look around. There were ladders and stuff in the hallways but no one was around on either floor. It was during normal work hours on a week day, not lunch time, and we couldn't see any signs of work actively being done. Other PR owners were told that the PR units had been damaged from a water leak. As soon as we opened the door to the hallway the PR units are located in I told DH husband no way was it a water leak; it was a sewage leak. I know the difference between a musty smell from water and the stink of sewer. If you've ever lived anywhere you had the sewer back up in the basement, that's a smell you don't forget. I'm sure they stripped everything out of the units and had professionals in to clean up and decontaminate but the smell still lingers. I told DH I wondered if it's now even possible to get rid of the smell without having to strip the units down to the studs. The delay would be because the developer and possibly Wyndham too have been waiting for the insurance carrier to settle and pay. That's often the case.

I was so po'd about Glacier Canyon! Wyndham must have made the PR owners at Glacier Canyon a sweet deal and had them sign a non disclosure agreement to keep what they were up to under wraps until it was a done deal. Loosing both Glacier Canyon and Chicago in the space of a year sure shook our confidence in the PR program.


----------



## A.Win (Dec 24, 2020)

I am a bit confused by PR ownership. A Wyndham rep told me that as Founders VIP, I am already at the highest level. She advised me that there was absolutely no need to get PR. Can someone explain what adding PR would do for me? I assume my MFs would increase a tiny bit and I get slightly better access to book PR rooms earlier?


----------



## rpeacock (Dec 24, 2020)

@Jan M, when you said: "As soon as we opened the door to the hallway the PR units are located in I told DH husband no way was it a water leak; it was a sewage leak."
I wouldn't necessarily come to this (that it was a sewer leak) conclusion as it is likely that the traps to the DWS pipes have dried out (with no one using the plumbing fixtures) causing sewer gasses to come into the units. It is not a permanent smell that seeps into building materials (stripping down to the studs). The likely answer to the units not being available is an intended complete refurbishment of the units. A call to one of your board members would likely clear up this question.
BTW, if you are a PR owner staying at a PR resort but not currently staying in a PR unit it doesn't hurt to ask if you can get the PR amenities (soaps, lotions, coffee, and robes). We ask nicely and they have provided them to us, at least so far.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyndhamgirl (Dec 24, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> The good news is that the PR units at Emerald Grande are expected to be open in April; possibly sooner.
> 
> Why didn't you get your PR benefits when you stayed at Emerald Grande? While PR units are down they're giving PR owners staying in the non PR units the PR benefits. We stayed there in August and again earlier this month and were given our choice of the PR benefits for every day of our stay.
> 
> ...


I had no idea I could get the PR benefits in a nonPR room at EG!  That makes me so mad!!  we Have stayed there several times and have paid for fishing trips.  My boys love the breakfast.  Thanks so much for this information!!  We are going again in April and hope to be able to get in a PR room again but if it’s not open yet we will request those daily perks!!


----------



## bendadin (Dec 24, 2020)

Wyndhamgirl said:


> I had no idea I could get the PR benefits in a nonPR room at EG!  That makes me so mad!!  we Have stayed there several times and have paid for fishing trips.  My boys love the breakfast.  Thanks so much for this information!!  We are going again in April and hope to be able to get in a PR room again but if it’s not open yet we will request those daily perks!!



We aren't getting PR perks on our upcoming visit as they are limited to 10 PR at one time as that is how many PR units they have. And that goes by date of booking.

I was told earlier this year that the PR have structural damage so to expect them to be out another year or two. Wyndham says that they will be open this Spring, though.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 25, 2020)

A.Win said:


> I am a bit confused by PR ownership. A Wyndham rep told me that as Founders VIP, I am already at the highest level. She advised me that there was absolutely no need to get PR. Can someone explain what adding PR would do for me? I assume my MFs would increase a tiny bit and I get slightly better access to book PR rooms earlier?


Same similar experience, we were told we didn't nee PR (it's been a few years now) but at both Bonnet Creek and Panama City they weren't interested in marketing it to us. They would have sold us more points, but weren't interested in pitching PR.


----------



## jkdresser (Dec 26, 2020)

Before jumping to PR find out how many of the resorts actually have PR units and if they are resorts you want to use.  I'm under the impression that many resorts do not have them.  Also, I'm now seeing PR rooms showing up on my Founders reservations since sometime last month.  For example I booked a PR week at National Harbor starting starting March 31.  I did that about a month ago so your Founders level may well give you the access you want without the additional expense.


----------



## VacayKat (Dec 26, 2020)

jkdresser said:


> Before jumping to PR find out how many of the resorts actually have PR units and if they are resorts you want to use.  I'm under the impression that many resorts do not have them.  Also, I'm now seeing PR rooms showing up on my Founders reservations since sometime last month.  For example I booked a PR week at National Harbor starting starting March 31.  I did that about a month ago so your Founders level may well give you the access you want without the additional expense.


We were able to book PR units when platinum- but not the ones labeled presidential reserve, those are the ones that come with perks, I believe. At founders the availability wasn't different. Basically presidential room without it being official presidential reserve.
Yeah availability at some resorts but not all is a huge downside.


----------



## Steve2 (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm a PR and I wouldn't think that its really worth it. Almost every sale pitch they Try and convince me to switch to club access. I'm pretty sure they just want to sale something you do not have LOL. They talk about Dog walkers, (dogs not allowed in most resorts) Private Chefs etc. they come at a cost not free/include..Also only your home resort is 14 month reservation. The units are nice that I will say. 1 million points is required last I heard but who knows now? I don't..I avoid sales hostage taking 90 percent of the time nowadays. Same website too FYI


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 27, 2020)

VacayKat said:


> We were able to book PR units when platinum- but not the ones labeled presidential reserve, those are the ones that come with perks, I believe. At founders the availability wasn't different. Basically presidential room without it being official presidential reserve.
> Yeah availability at some resorts but not all is a huge downside.


At times we will all see Presidential Reserve rooms available to us. I'm not sure why, they do sometimes appear earlier than I would expect them to (me thinking they are supposed to be saving them for Presidential Reserve members up until 30 days from checkin, there are times we see them months in advance - so must be a numbers thing).  If we book those rooms, we are getting a nice room (basically getting a Presidential). We don't get any of the Presidential Reserve perks that a Presidential Reserve member would get.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 27, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> At times we will all see Presidential Reserve rooms available to us. I'm not sure why, they do sometimes appear earlier than I would expect them to (me thinking they are supposed to be saving them for Presidential Reserve members up until 30 days from checkin, there are times we see them months in advance - so must be a numbers thing).  If we book those rooms, we are getting a nice room (basically getting a Presidential). We don't get any of the Presidential Reserve perks that a Presidential Reserve member would get.


75% of the rooms are supposed to be held for PR members until 30 days prior to check-in, so the remaining 25% should be available to the rest of us until it's gone. I frequently see PR units if I'm checking a resort right at the 10 month mark. Then the closer you get the less likely, until you can see the leftovers at 30 days.


----------



## VacayKat (Mar 24, 2021)

Adding to the thread with the ‘perks’ at Canterbury With PR.
The first thing I note is full kitchens are only in presidential rooms - if that matters.
there was a nice welcome card with a couple of snacks, playing cards and a bottle of wine. Also robes and upgraded toiletries. In the bedroom were two higher end bottles of water and truffles. Tv has Bose speakers.
Parking can’t be comped because it’s an independent garage. [Also if anyone stays here and parks, you have to tell the parking attendant you want in and out privileges and prepay. The front desk didn't tell us this and made it seem like the garage would just know- they didn't]


----------



## southwestmagnolia (Mar 25, 2021)

I am PR at Emerald Grand and they still have one amenity per day if the owner is present on the property.  As Jan stated, you can ask for PR robes and they will bring them to you.  Also, they will bring extra towels coffee etc to your room upon request.  Was just there in early March and stayed in a 4 bdrm on harbor side.  There is a lot of renovation going on.  They are adding a sales office and also upgrading the pool area.  The PR units are still closed but I was told they may be ready in May of 2021.  Also, at Avon, they provide an AMX card for $150 and comp the parking for PR if owner is on site.  In the unit they provide 2 bottles of wine and snacks and master bdrm has bose music, high end water robes and chocolates.  They did have breakfast each morning for PR but with Covid that went away.


----------



## bendadin (Mar 29, 2021)

southwestmagnolia said:


> I am PR at Emerald Grand and they still have one amenity per day if the owner is present on the property.  As Jan stated, you can ask for PR robes and they will bring them to you.  Also, they will bring extra towels coffee etc to your room upon request.  Was just there in early March and stayed in a 4 bdrm on harbor side.  There is a lot of renovation going on.  They are adding a sales office and also upgrading the pool area.  The PR units are still closed but I was told they may be ready in May of 2021.  Also, at Avon, they provide an AMX card for $150 and comp the parking for PR if owner is on site.  In the unit they provide 2 bottles of wine and snacks and master bdrm has bose music, high end water robes and chocolates.  They did have breakfast each morning for PR but with Covid that went away.



They are having such problems at EG that it almost seems better to cut losses and buy out the PR. They did it at Glacier Canyon and they weren't under water.


----------



## rpeacock (Mar 29, 2021)

bendadin said:


> They are having such problems at EG that it almost seems better to cut losses and buy out the PR. They did it at Glacier Canyon and they weren't under water.


What kind of problems are they having there?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Mar 29, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Im actually just look for info about the program not advice on how or whether to purchase. (As an aside, if you can find resale presidential reserve that gives all the perks please give me links - as far as I can tell it doesn't exist as Wyndham has buyers on a waiting list for this program, again not advice, just links to the reputable resale) thanks for replying.


I believe the only waitlist you might run into is at Bali Hai, Canterbury, or Midtown which are the most popular I believe.  Otherwise, they might be BSing you on that part. Not trying to tell you not to buy or anything.  Resale presidential reserve contracts do pop up on the resale market but they are rare.  They also do not give you Founders VIP benefits, so resale doesn't give you the same exact perks.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 29, 2021)

Like @Sandi Bo, I am green with envy.  What you choose to do with your money is your business.  Some I think, just want to make sure you know there is another option before you spend a gazillion dollars on it.  If you buy resale, make sure you are buying a minimum of 1 million points.  Otherwise, there are certain benefits that will not be available to you.  Pages 232 and 233 of the directory describe what those benefits are.  Most PR contracts are 1 million or more, but occasionally, you will find something less than one million on the resale market.

Let's go back to buying directly from Wyndham for a second.  I know @Jan M. is a PR owner.  If I recall correctly, one of the complaints she had, was that she lost ARP to regular deeded inventory when she traded in her CWA points for deeded PR points.  Prior to the trade, she could book 13 months out at 70+ CWA participating resorts.  Now she can only book her home resort 14 months out and she is limited to the PR inventory.  At 12 months, she can book other PR resorts but again, only  PR inventory.  She has to until 11 months when the RARP period opens up, to book normal inventory.  This limits your availability in the ARP period.  Regular deeded owners have access to the regular inventory which there is more of.    Did I understand that correctly Jan?  If all your points are at Bali Hai, you will only be able to book Bali Hai PR inventory 14 months out.  If there is nothing available, you have to wait until 11 months when regular inventory is made available to you.  If you do not plan that far out, this won't matter.  If you do, you may want to consider keeping some of your points, regular points.


----------



## bendadin (Mar 29, 2021)

peacockdesignsinc said:


> What kind of problems are they having there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Since the PR are below the pool deck, there is structural damage to those units. They were working on them and then hit another water problem. EG is its own problem anyway with the fractional ownership. All 4 bedroom change ownership on Fridays. So if you have it over a Friday, you have to move. I had a reservation that my daughter couldn't use, so we gave it to a pilot and his family who had no ride with this whole thing. They had to move on Christmas morning no less. So between the damaged PR units and the fractional ownership, it is a tough one.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 29, 2021)

bendadin said:


> Since the PR are below the pool deck, there is structural damage to those units. They were working on them and then hit another water problem. EG is its own problem anyway with the fractional ownership. All 4 bedroom change ownership on Fridays. So if you have it over a Friday, you have to move. I had a reservation that my daughter couldn't use, so we gave it to a pilot and his family who had no ride with this whole thing. They had to move on Christmas morning no less. So between the damaged PR units and the fractional ownership, it is a tough one.



Yikes. If I ever go PR, I definitely will not buy there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 29, 2021)

Richelle said:


> Like @Sandi Bo, I am green with envy.  What you choose to do with your money is your business.  Some I think, just want to make sure you know there is another option before you spend a gazillion dollars on it.  If you buy resale, make sure you are buying a minimum of 1 million points.  Otherwise, there are certain benefits that will not be available to you.  Pages 232 and 233 of the directory describe what those benefits are.  Most PR contracts are 1 million or more, but occasionally, you will find something less than one million on the resale market.
> 
> Let's go back to buying directly from Wyndham for a second.  I know @Jan M. is a PR owner.  If I recall correctly, one of the complaints she had, was that she lost ARP to regular deeded inventory when she traded in her CWA points for deeded PR points.  Prior to the trade, she could book 13 months out at 70+ CWA participating resorts.  Now she can only book her home resort 14 months out and she is limited to the PR inventory.  At 12 months, she can book other PR resorts but again, only  PR inventory.  She has to until 11 months when the RARP period opens up, to book normal inventory.  This limits your availability in the ARP period.  Regular deeded owners have access to the regular inventory which there is more of.    Did I understand that correctly Jan?  If all your points are at Bali Hai, you will only be able to book Bali Hai PR inventory 14 months out.  If there is nothing available, you have to wait until 11 months when regular inventory is made available to you.  If you do not plan that far out, this won't matter.  If you do, you may want to consider keeping some of your points, regular points.



If you don't already own a million PR points then you never want to buy anything less than a million. If you own less than a million the only thing you can use those points for is to book PR units at your home resort; they cannot be used to book anything else. Once you own a million PR points then this isn't an issue if you wanted to buy something for less than a million points.

If someone was looking at buying something for less than a million PR points to add to the PR they already own I would caution them to look at that resort's point chart. Say you bought a 224,000 point Desert Blue PR contract. I think 224k was and still might be the smallest number of PR points Wyndham sells. You might not have enough points in that contract to be able to book what you want in a PR unit at your home resort at 14-12 months. A week in a 1 BR PR there is 325,000 or 300,000 depending on the season.

With PR you can book PR units at your home resort 14-12 months out.  From 12-10 months out you have access to PR units at other PR resorts. AT 11-10 months you have RARP and can use it to book non PR units at other resorts.

We actually traded in everything we owned at Grand Desert not CWA when we bought PR. Since I didn't book with ARP it never dawned on me that this would present an issue and it wasn't an issue for the first few years we owned PR. Eventually the time came when I wanted to reserve a deluxe unit with ARP and couldn't because we didn't own any CWA or CWS points. I had to wait a another couple of months until it got into the 10 month standard booking window to book what our son wanted. I picked up a resale at Grand Desert after that so we had some CWS points to be able to book units that weren't PR units with ARP.


----------

